# Had my reults



## Amyx (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,
When I was 17, I was diagnosed with cervical cancer which meant I had to have a hysterectomy, chemotherapy and radiotherapy. I was offered to have my eggs frozen just before my treatment but because I was told the cancer was very aggressive, I thought I had to go straight into my treatment.
Last year, I found out that there was a blood test that you can get to check the hormone levels in your ovaries to see if they are producing any eggs, so I fought for it and I managed to get it done.
I got the results today and unfortunately, it wasn't the results I wanted. My hormone levels are not strong at all. I am on HRT and even being on that, my hormone level was 0.14. If they where 1.5 or more, then my doctor would have taken me off HRT for a couple of months to do the test again but unfortunately this is not the case.

To say I am devastated is an understatement. I have always wanted children and to have that taken away from you is awful. I have been told my only route would now be surrogacy. Luckily I have two sisters who are willing to help but it will never take away that feeling of wanting to have a child who was biologically mine - although, whatever children I have in the future will have all my love and care! (I didn't want anyone thinking if I have children in the future then I wouldn't love them like my own)

Sorry for the depressing topic!


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Amy, 


Sorry to hear your news, but it does sound like you have a great support from your sisters...

There is a surrogacy page, where I'm sure the girls on there will be able to help you with any questions you may have.
I wish you good luck whatever way you progress xxxx


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there
Didn't want to just read and run - you are so very brave to be going through what you have been through. You will end up with a wonderful little family one day! And once you have it, you will forget all this pain!
Good luck in the future!
x


----------

